# Trillium's May CTMP event is 90% sold out!



## TrackClub (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you to all who have attended Trillium's last weekend event! It was another sell out (6th in a row) and apart for some rain on Saturday morning, Mather Nature cooperated rather nicely all 3 days!

Now looking forward: our May event is 90% SOLD OUT!

If you are thinking of joining us, please register ASAP at BMW Club of Canada, Trillium Chapter | and go to an appropriate registration link on the right hand side. 

Also please go to "schools" tab for dates, prices and *important* event info. 

Go to Toronto Track Days | Lapping, Time Attack, Driving Schools and More and see how Trillium compares for events at the CTMP Grand Prix track!

NB Special second "early bird" pricing expires in just a week.
Get in while you still can and save some of your hard earned money 

Any questions - pls let me know. 
See you at CTMP!


----------

